# Who is looking out for the resident hunter? Not Ken Toop!!!



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

The article came from the Fargo Forum on Wednesday, March 20, 2002 A9.

Toop said comments at a Casselton public forum focused on opposing the 
earlier pheasant season, and cutting the number of out-of-state hunters, 
rather than land access problems.

Hunters "want to hunt in our state, and they want to go to other states and 
hunt, but they don't want anybody else to come to our state and hunt," Toop 
said. "That's kind of the feeling I get out of some of the Fargo hunters 
sometimes."

This is guy who is supposed to represent the people in Cass County?? I thought there were some good ideas at the Casselton meeting and I heard people say that we do want hunters from other states "we just can't handle everyone." Access stamps was another good idea brought from the meetings. I would say that meeting was mostly about access. Who are you really representing Mr. Toop?? I think it's time for some new direction!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

District 5
Counties: Cass, Ransom, Richland, Sargent, Steele, and Traill
District advisor: Kenneth A. Toop
PO Box 458
Casselton, ND 58012-0458
Phone: 701-347-4045 (w) -- 701-347-4960 (h)

I can't find his email address, if anyone knows it or can find it...please post.


----------

